
Rust 1.45.2 - VitalyAnkh
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2020/08/03/Rust-1.45.2.html
======
cpdean
I thought Rust releases happened on Thursdays... Did they change their
schedule or did this get released early for some reason?

~~~
setr
Hotfixes

~~~
cpdean
ah good call

found the P-critical [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/issues/74954](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/issues/74954)

